# Shaker Nightstands Build Thread



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

This is my first build thread and this project is probably fairly simple for a lot of you guys. However, there are quite a few firsts on this for me. I am starting with rough lumber, using mortise and tenon joints and making drawers (all firsts). These are for my daughter's bedroom and it may take a little while since her and her sister are playing basketball. Here it goes:

Here is the lumber planed and the straight-line rip jig I made.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Good luck with your project!!

Mark


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

*legs glued up*

Here are all 8 legs glued up. I made them a little wide so I can clean them up on the table saw. I need to finish a serving tray I am working on and then make a mortising jig for my router before I can do much more.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Do share the mortising jig!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

lilman said:


> Do share the mortising jig!


I am copying woodnthings :laughing: This is a screen shot I did of his from another thread.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I haven't made a lot if progress but i decided, while watching the playoffs, to mark my mortises. Basketball is still going strong so it may still take awhile. I should have the mortising jig made and the mortises made by the end of next weekend.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I made the mortise jig tonight out of some scrap mahogany.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I put the mortising jig to work and cleaned them up with a chisel


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I made the tenons with a dado blade. Initially, using a stop block, I was having trouble getting the shoulders square on all four cuts. Once I kept the piece against the fence I got good square shoulders. I will have to clean up the mortises and tenons a little but I have a pretty good fit.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Next was the tapers on the legs. I used the taper jig that I made last year. I will probably end up making a new jig with hold downs. This one is quicker to use but feels a little unsafe.

These are also the first tapers I've made since getting the saw stop. The last ones were on the shopsmith. This was a lot nicer.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

It is starting to take shape. M&T's fit pretty tight so I think I am going to have good strong joints.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking great Aaron. 
Can't wait to see the finish on it.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'm just going to use natural Danish oil. I am going to turn the knobs, probably with dymondwood, to dress it up a little.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking great! Keep us posted.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Masterjer said:


> Looking great! Keep us posted.


Thanks, I will. I should make some decent progress this weekend. My biggest concern right now is drawer runners since I've never done them.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking good! How are you planning to finish it? Looks like maple?


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Alaska_Guy said:


> Looking good! How are you planning to finish it? Looks like maple?


It is maple. I'm just using natural Danish oil. She has a maple-looking bed.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I've posted my success, might as well post an epic failure. So, I'm on the home stretch, have the tops glued up and making the drawers. I am using half blind dovetails, cut everything to size and made my test dovetails. I had a good fit so I made my dovetails and got the dang pins and tails mixed up. I will have to start over! Plus my router (porter cable 894pk) is acting weird. It is failing to start after using it for a while. Anyone ever experience that? I can't imagine it's normal but it's really aggravating.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

clpead said:


> Plus my router (porter cable 894pk) is acting weird. It is failing to start after using it for a while.


I haven't had that particular issue, but mine surprised one day by spitting out a brush cap and cutting off there after.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> I haven't had that particular issue, but mine surprised one day by spitting out a brush cap and cutting off there after.


Nice, smh. When it's working properly it's a beast but I'm not real happy.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

I remade the dovetails in the drawers, cut a dado to accept the drawer bottom, routed a profile on the tops, sanded and assembled. I still have some more sanding to do and I have to turn the handles. I am going to order dymondwood but I am going to make walnut handles until then. Then it'll be ready for finish.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Those look nice. Did you figure out what was wrong with your router?


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

d_slat said:


> Those look nice. Did you figure out what was wrong with your router?


No, I will have to have it looked at. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally got them finished. I will do different knobs with dymondwood though.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!!!!! I've been checking this thread to see when you'll get it done? And I got to say it was worth the wait. 
Nice job Aaron.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice work. Post a pic with the new knobs.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

George G said:


> Very nice work. Post a pic with the new knobs.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Excellent project. It turned out fantastic. Thanks for sharing your build.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

They look very nice. And identical too, it's sometimes can be difficult to actually match. You did very well.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

That's what beauty looks like!


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a quick update: she likes the walnut knobs so they are staying. I just finished a small entertainment center to match the tables. It's a fairly simple design but I'm happy with how it turned out and, more importantly, she is happy with it.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

clpead said:


> I am copying woodnthings :laughing: This is a screen shot I did of his from another thread.


 
He teaches me a LOT as well... :yes:

If I run up on something that makes my head hurt at work and really 'need' some 'professional' advice - Guess who I call? :smile:

I did not have to read very many of his posts / threads to realize he was (IS) a true master of his art...


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice drawer boxes clpead. :smile:

What tool did you use to do them with?


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Nice drawer boxes clpead. :smile:
> 
> What tool did you use to do them with?


I used the Leigh Super 18. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Good job Aaron. I build lots of Shaker furniture. I have a pair of those in my house. If you like Shaker. Find Thos. Moser's book on Measured Shop Drawings. Very good resource for Shaker. Actually anything by him is good.

Al


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

clpead said:


> I used the Leigh Super 18. Thanks for the compliment.


I 'wanted' that one and 'would' have been better off with it.

Budget said all I could afford was the PC at the time. 

Awesome work! :yes:


----------

